# Could we muster a NW Urban Football Team?



## Sorry. (Sep 28, 2005)

must have a few NW footballers round here - we could even give the London urban team a game once in a while.

Volunteers?


----------



## Epico (Sep 28, 2005)

I'd be game.

I'm shite and out of shape though.


----------



## Sorry. (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm fairly similar, but that's half the point I reckon


----------



## Epico (Sep 28, 2005)

But as your location states - don't you live in Suffork?


----------



## Sorry. (Sep 28, 2005)

it's out of date. Living in Manchester now.


----------



## AnMarie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ah I used to like a game of 5 a side- but Im a bit female and a bit unfit atm alas


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 28, 2005)

Give me warning and i'd do it. Have to play somewhere near train line to Blackpool though and only if I can wear god's own colour. - tangerine. 

If I can i think i'd be up for it.


----------



## Spion (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm game, although a veteran. And on the other side of the Pennines


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 4, 2005)

Haven't played for a long time but would do so for a laugh, nothing to serious mind.


----------



## flimsier (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh, boys - this'll be our first 8 goal game if it kicks off....








</gloating>


----------



## Spion (Oct 5, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Oh, boys - this'll be our first 8 goal game if it kicks off....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll be lucky to get a full size team together at this rate anyway

Praps an Urban inter-regional 5 a side tournament is the answer?


----------



## Sorry. (Oct 5, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> We'll be lucky to get a full size team together at this rate anyway
> 
> Praps an Urban inter-regional 5 a side tournament is the answer?



in that we might at a stretch be able to find 6 people...


----------

